# First Trip In The History Books



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well,we finally got to use our trailer this weekend.weve been waiting since october (thats whan we purchased it)to use it and we couldn't have bought a better FIRST trailer than our 2003 28bhs!!!
it work excellent for us,and we even saw 4 other outbacks at the park(FOUR MILE STATE PARK in Lewiston NY).
since it was a used trailer we were expecting some issues but our biggest problem was that our hot water heater needs its burner cleaned.got a little black soot on the outside to clean too.the weather wasn't the greatest but the trailer keep us warm dry and cozy all weekend long.my hat is off to KEYSTONE and OUTBACKERS.COM for their great trailer and all the help from this site. we hope to have many more great weekends and longdistance trips in our TT.
hope to meet a few more outbackers in the future!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

prankster said:


> well,we finally got to use our trailer this weekend.weve been waiting since october (thats whan we purchased it)to use it and we couldn't have bought a better FIRST trailer than our 2003 28bhs!!!
> it work excellent for us,and we even saw 4 other outbacks at the park(FOUR MILE STATE PARK in Lewiston NY).
> since it was a used trailer we were expecting some issues but our biggest problem was that our hot water heater needs its burner cleaned.got a little black soot on the outside to clean too.the weather wasn't the greatest but the trailer keep us warm dry and cozy all weekend long.my hat is off to KEYSTONE and OUTBACKERS.COM for their great trailer and all the help from this site. we hope to have many more great weekends and longdistance trips in our TT.
> hope to meet a few more outbackers in the future!!!!


Congrats. 28BHS's rule!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage! 
I'm so glad to hear you had a good time and that you are thrilled with your 28bhs








Time to start booking some summer trips!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the first trip!









There have been several posts recently on adjusting the burner on the water heater....


----------

